# Apbt or apbt amstaff mix? No Dalmation in her what so ever



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

My dogs mother is a purebred apbt with colby, eli, bolio, and bullet bloodlines. The father is registered under apbt also but no sure bloodline. 
The 1st pic is a picture of my dog
The 2nd pic is the mother's pedigree
The last pic is the picture of the mother.. R.i.P cricket 
I do not have a picture of the father
The brother is about 70 pounds hes the largest of the litter the mother was 35

This is Daisy My dog 
View attachment 11444


Cricket's pedigree
View attachment 11445


Cricket the mother
View attachment 11446


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

heres the pic of the dad lol


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

NO that is not the dad her spots are on her skin and their called ticking. This is about what the dad looked like 
Same color same head shape same ears same everything...
View attachment 11447


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ticking huh//  rofl


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lol.. its called Merle and is in no way shape or form an APBT trait


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

ticking is not the same thing as merle..... Ticking is a commen apbt trait merle is a color in the fur ticking is a color on the skin


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

got any puppy pics?


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

This came off of a website.

Pictures of Ticking in Dogs

Ticking and merle are not the same! We've included it under the merle heading because they are so often confused.

What is Ticking?

Ticking is a pattern of small spots found only in the white parts of the dog's coat. Think of the white as putting a cloth over the dog. Ticking is like cutting holes in the cloth to let the base color (whatever that may be) show through.

Solid color dogs (with no white) can carry ticking. However, you won't be able to see it, since ticking is only visible in white trim areas.


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Puppy pics of my dog*

View attachment 11448


View attachment 11449


View attachment 11450


View attachment 11451


View attachment 11452


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

was Daisy solid white as a pup w/ just the black on her face? or did she have these spots as a pup?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is what i've read.. the reason i ask about her as a pup



> The biggest clue is to look at the dog as a newborn. Ticking is not present at birth, and develops gradually, as the pups grow (which is why Dalmatian pups are born white). Color appearing in the white of a pup's coat is more likely to be ticking than merling





> Merle should be visible when the pup is born, even though it usually darkens as the dog matures


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If you know both parents are registered and you are taking those papers as truth, than why are you even questioning it? Its apparent you have doubts.. License breeder does not equal trustworthy, legit, ethical, etc. All it means is they have acquired a license.

Ticking? Ticking appears in the first week of life: typical breeds are the Dalmation (swswTT) & the ACD (sp/swTT). The "ticking" or rather salt-and-pepper background on harls that is less prefered to a pure white base coat is not likely caused by the ticking allele.

Ticking in the APBT... has only the recessive allele (t) at this locus which in the homozygous recessive (tt) allows no ticking. The dark ticking that we see in this breed is determined on the Locus A series by the dominant (As) allele, not on the Locus T Pair. In some breeds this is known as a sable. In the APBT, traditionally this coloring is called black or brown ticked. There are modifier polygenes that control the location and extent of the black ticking in the breed. The dominant (T) allele at this locus causes the tiny flecks of pigmented hair in otherwise non pigmented (or white) areas. The T allele is typical in breeds such as the English setter and many of the hound breeds.

Ticking like what your pup has, i've only seen ONCE in an APBT.. Its a safe assumption that if that is how the sire appeared, he was in fact a mutt.. Papers or not.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is Daisy's sister Spiderpig.. merle or ticking? my cousin called her merle.. she's apbt/amstaff btw


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

the ones on her fur she had a birth which were only maybe 10 to 15 the rest on her skin came u as she got older


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

that is not my dogs sister it looks like her but no


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> this is Daisy's sister Spiderpig.. merle or ticking? my cousin called her merle.. she's apbt/amstaff btw


Thats not merle, merle is like your CLDs, Harlequin Danes, etc..

Merle..









That would, in fact be ticking as the picture above THOUGH not something you typically find heavy on these hounds.. Not in "pure" forums anyway..


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

heres some more pics
View attachment 11453


View attachment 11454


View attachment 11455


see her ticking isnt that dark


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Either way.. You have a mutt.. You don't know the genetics behind the sire, the sire is unknown which doesn't equal "purebred". "50-50", etc.. I can find you countless of non APBTs registered as such, doesn't make it true... And again, function and ability over appearance.. If she doesn't have drive (NOT the same as hyper or energy) and doesn't have a will to work.. Just another "Pet Bull", generic "Bulldog" or just a mutt.. However you want to dice it..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

courtneyd137 said:


> that is not my dogs sister it looks like her but no


i know its not.. its my dog Daisy's sister..  ..one on the right in my sig


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

well i know she isnt dalmation this boy said she looked to have gotti in her and i kinda believe it bcuz her brother has a huge head shape like the ambully shape but her dad looked like a amstaff apbt mix


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my dogs are below all my posts..


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

your dogs sister has the ticking dog what sister in the merle, but now. lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Oh it came off a website.. Then it MUST be true!! Let's not listen to those that have been in dogs for YEARS!!
Rofl again


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have seen ticking in alot of gotti dogs but its different then how your girl looks , yours has spots more then ticking. 
this si a bad pic but here is my friends gotti boy he has ticking and this is what I see alot of times when someone refers to ticking.









the spots like on your dog I have seen on white dogs as they age also known as sun spots I believe but usually not seen on young pups its something that develops over years.

If you bought her paperless you should love her as the pet she is and not seem so stuck on finding out a breed, you will drive yourself nuts playing nothing more then a guessing game. Noone can tell by looks alone what breed or breeds are in a dog, leave it at that and love her. She will still be effected by any BSL in your area as she does have that "pit bull" look and even being part apbt its looked at as the same as any pure bred in the medias eyes. Id label her as a apbt cross since you know the moms side or mix or mutt whatever you feel like.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

listen.. You got your dog from a licensed breeder right?, without papers (except on the mom,,if you believe she's being honest) The pic of the mom you posted would not birth your Daisy, if bred to another APBT. sorry..

Its safe to assume you have a mutt.. a gorgeous, hopefully awesome dog, but not an APBT.

Wonder if it was a kennel accident>??  Bet a dalmation got loose and tied w/ the mom..:stick: haha

oh.. and genetics is hard to argue
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/8204-genetics-color.html

good luck


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It is ticking and not even close to Merle.If the dog is not papered, you can't say whether the dog is pure bred at all and you will never know.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Without the sire pedigree can't say. Though not sure why its important if she has AST in her or not.

Certainly not Dalmatian. 

Your dog has ticking which is seen in white Pits or in the white areas of colored dogs. 

Often people mis-associate black spots to be dalmatian mixes (even shelters lol) when there are lots of possible breeds. 

Some extreme piebald dogs also have the spotted broken pattern in their fur but its not associated with dalmatian, rather it is caused by white and doesn't always correlate with skin ticking.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


> listen.. You got your dog from a licensed breeder right?, without papers (except on the mom,,if you believe she's being honest) The pic of the mom you posted would not birth your Daisy, if bred to another APBT. sorry..
> 
> Its safe to assume you have a mutt.. a gorgeous, hopefully awesome dog, but not an APBT.
> 
> ...


It isn't hard to argue with that. Since it is old and inaccurate information. If you wish to argue the OP I wouldn't suggest using it with something proven to be wrong lol. Haha

Secondly many Dalmatian mixes do have some spots, they also have patches of black and usually their ticking becomes more blended black infused with white. Think like an ACD

I don't wish to be rude but it seems like a case of trying to lead the blind through ignorance and giving the OP a hard time.

It's possible this dog is a Pit and she could be a mix.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

from a reliable source. i found quite a bit about the moms lineage 
based off edwards stoney....a do nothing...non-producer...he was bred to all the best bitches Mr. Edwards had and he never produced the first bulldog...not the first...the percentages of game dogs from these lines is extremely low...one of the most popular lines out there was when jump around was crossed with a mims bitch...lead to an over-hyped and lied about dog named grunt....dog is not as advertised....but he ended up with a world class peddler who both bred and hung papers off him to no end...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe APBT, bully mix? If you have a size range from 35lbs to 70, and a solid black mother and supposedly black father spitting out speckly pups.... something fishy is going on lol...


----------

